# Probleme mit Java Countdown



## partykalender (6. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ich benutze Joomla und habe 3 Module in denen jeweils ein Partyflyer angezeigt ist. Jetzt möchte ich über jeden einen Countdown anzeigen lassen.
Wenn ich aber folgenden Code bei mehr als einen einfüge, wird nur eine Countdown angezeigt :-(



<html>
<head>
<p align="center">
<script language="Javascript">
<!--

var CountdownJahr = 2008;
var CountdownMonat = 12;
var CountdownTag = 6;
var CountdownStunde = 20;
var CountdownMinute = 00;
var CountdownSekunde = 0;

function CountdownAnzeigen()
{
    var Jetzt = new Date();
    var Countdown = new Date(CountdownJahr, CountdownMonat-1, CountdownTag, CountdownStunde, CountdownMinute, CountdownSekunde);
    var MillisekundenBisCountdown = Countdown.getTime()-Jetzt.getTime();
    var Rest = Math.floor(MillisekundenBisCountdown/1000);
    var CountdownText = "";

    if(Rest >= 31536000)
    {
        var Jahre = Math.floor(Rest/31536000);
        Rest = Rest-Jahre*31536000;

        if(Jahre > 1 || Jahre == 0)
        {
            CountdownText += Jahre + " Jahre ";
        }
        else if(Jahre == 1)
        {
            CountdownText += Jahre + " Jahr ";
        }
    }
    if(Rest >= 86400)
    {
        var Tage = Math.floor(Rest/86400);
        Rest = Rest-Tage*86400;

        if(Tage > 1 || Tage == 0)
        {
            CountdownText += Tage + " Tage ";
        }
        else if(Tage == 1)
        {
            CountdownText += Tage + " Tag ";
        }
    }
    if(Rest >= 3600)
    {
        var Stunden = Math.floor(Rest/3600);
        Rest = Rest-Stunden*3600;

        if(Stunden > 1 || Stunden == 0)
        {
            CountdownText += Stunden + " Stunden ";
        }
        else if(Stunden == 1)
        {
            CountdownText += Stunden + " Stunde ";
        }
    }
    if(Rest >= 60)
    {
        var Minuten = Math.floor(Rest/60);
        Rest = Rest-Minuten*60;

        if(Minuten > 1 || Minuten == 0)
        {
            CountdownText += Minuten + " Minuten ";
        }
        else if(Minuten == 1)
        {
            CountdownText += Minuten + " Minute ";
        }
    }

    if(Rest > 1 || Rest == 0)
    {
        CountdownText += Rest + " Sekunden ";
    }
    else if(Rest==1)
    {
        CountdownText += Rest + " Sekunde ";
    }

    document.getElementById('Countdown').innerHTML = CountdownText;
    window.setTimeout("CountdownAnzeigen()", 1000);
}
//-->
</script>
</p>
</head>
<body onLoad="CountdownAnzeigen();">

<span id="Countdown"></span>

</body>
</html>



Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass es eventuell an den Variablen liegt. Ich habe diese mal geändert. Einfach überall ein "n" geschrieben.
Klappt aber auch nicht.
Kann mir da jemand helden?

DANKE

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## Guest (6. Dez 2008)

Meine Internetseite

www.der-partykalender.info wenn jemand genaueres sehen möchte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Dez 2008)

java != javascript


----------



## Bert Brenner (6. Dez 2008)

Sorry, du bist hier falsch. Du hast kein Java sondern ein JavaScript problem.

Wahrscheinlich bekommst du in einem JavaScript Forum schneller Hilfe.


----------



## Guest (6. Dez 2008)

ok, danke trotzdem.

ich kenne mcih damit nicht soooo gut aus


----------

